# Kindle 1st generation-need advice about transferring 1400 books to SD card



## ntk (Sep 16, 2013)

I am in the process of transferring 1400 books to the SD card. I am now at page 71, but am hoping someone can tell me if there is an efficient, fast way to do this.

Is there a fast way to get to page 72 in my list rather than pressing the "next page" 71 times? Also, how many books should I try to transfer at one time, more than one page or more? I have been hesitant because I don't want to mess up the process or Kindle.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

No, there isn't a fast way (I assume you are talking about "Manage Your Kindle").  Don't move too many books at a time, because they have to index (again, if they were in main memory before).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy will likely be able to answer more specifically as she still HAS a 1st Gen Kindle -- I gave mine away. But, as I recall. . . .you want to use 'content manager'. You use the scroll wheel to select each book you want to move and can select on more than just one page.

You can really transfer as many as you want, I think -- I don't recall if that will trigger indexing on the K1. But if you don't care about that. . . do it and then just leave it plugged in to make sure it's got juice to finish if it does. Or if you prefer, limit it to 30-50 books each time. As I recall there are about 10 per page, so that would be 3 to 5 pages.

I do think there was a way to go to a page of your home list. . . . . maybe just pull up search and put the number in?

Maybe this help page at Amazon has more info: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200127470_k1stg?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200143650


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I think to go to a particular page in the Content Manager, you just typed in a number on the keypad and pressed the scroll wheel...
I can check when I get home - I still have my K1 as well


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I think to go to a particular page in the Content Manager, you just typed in a number on the keypad and pressed the scroll wheel...
> I can check when I get home - I still have my K1 as well


Oh, good. . . . because Betsy is currently gallivanting around England and probably doesn't actually have her K1 with her.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, I don't have my K1 with me.  Seems to me I just typed "72" very quickly on the home screen and it went to that page.  And yes, you use the content manager to move books, but you need to do it a screen at a time.  And sometimes it's hard to tell if it's moved a book yet, because its sloooow.

Betsy


----------



## ntk (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks so much for your help. Typing the page number quickly from the content manager 1st page worked, yay!!! Thanks Betsy for taking the time to tell me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad we could help!

Betsy


----------

